# bluetooth wifi surround sound



## andrewkerr (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi,

i was wondering if anyone could help me out on a rather tricky thing i'm wanting to try and create in my living room

I am trying to create a surround sound system built onto the walls (wired and powered in attic)

so that i can have the sound when i watch tv, and can play music through bluetooth/wifi to connect to the device

I have put a not very technical diagram of what i am trying to achieve

i can do the wiring quite easily myself, its just the wifi/bluetooth which to speakers that i am not 100% sure about

all help is good

Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF 

You'll need something like THIS to mate with something like THIS.

The first item gathers your bluetooth music and sends it to the receiver which processes it and amplifys it and sends it out to the speakers.

(I'm sure other brands have similar products but you can't go very wrong with Yamaha.)


----------



## andrewkerr (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, that's exactly what I'm going for.... but was looking at keeping price to next to nothing. Just as an experimental device. After looking further into it, I'm now thinking of forgetting about the bluetooth and just using the Logitech Squeezebox Touch... do you know if any apps are available for this and working it that way?


----------

